# Auto Train Meals



## Hans627 (May 22, 2020)

I am considering taking the Auto Train within the next several weeks. I have a few questions relative to dining during this pandemic:

1. Are "standard" meals being served?
2. If so, what is the seating arrangement (social distancing)?
3. Is there an option to eat your meals in your sleeping compartment (bedroom)?

And any other advice would be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Palmetto (May 22, 2020)

Here's what I found on the Amtrak website"

Coronavirus Update | Amtrak

Click on the "Food and Beverage" tab. It mentions the Auto Train.


----------



## Hans627 (May 23, 2020)

Palmetto said:


> Here's what I found on the Amtrak website"
> 
> Coronavirus Update | Amtrak
> 
> Click on the "Food and Beverage" tab. It mentions the Auto Train.


Thanks for the info. 

Which lead to another question. Has the capacity of the train been reduced to increase social distancing? I was hoping to get a bedroom and I see on many dates the bedrooms are sold out. I was surprised at that considering travel in general has been reduced.

Any input appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 24, 2020)

Hans627 said:


> Has the capacity of the train been reduced to increase social distancing?




Yes, capacity has been reduced but the auto train is still quite busy. They are encouraging people to eat in their rooms and using alternate seating arrangements.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a friend considering an auto train run in a week or so. I looked at the "Food and Dining" tab above, and it says that flexible (i.e. microwave) meals are being served on all trains except the Auto Train. But it doesn't say what the Auto Train is doing. Is it still as just before the Covid cutbacks, i.e. free "traditional" dining for sleeping car passengers and cafe/snack bar service for coach passengers? Thanks!


----------



## RichieRich (Jun 8, 2020)

Brian Battuello said:


> I have a friend considering an auto train run in a week or so. I looked at the "Food and Dining" tab above, and it says that flexible (i.e. microwave) meals are being served on all trains except the Auto Train. But it doesn't say what the Auto Train is doing. Is it still as just before the Covid cutbacks, i.e. free "traditional" dining for sleeping car passengers and cafe/snack bar service for coach passengers? Thanks!


yes


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks. They decided to do coach, so the standard cafe car options.


----------



## ET2020 (Jul 5, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> yes


RichieRich-
Have you been on the AutoTrain since March?
If so, please tell me about the experience.
Thanks!


----------



## RichieRich (Jul 6, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> RichieRich-Have you been on the AutoTrain since March?


Wow...10 r/t's last year...2 this year! Was down for the month of Feb., but not back since. Haven't made any future plans. Nuthin' open in Orlando anyway...."open" as in Pre-Covid open. Since eating out in Disney, my main activity (Vickie & Al's, Cali Grill, Boma, Sanaa, etc), is out, probably the whole rest of this year! Last time I checked - there were 3 (three) people in my entire condo building there!!! All staff let go...engineer answered the phone.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jul 6, 2020)

Hans627 said:


> I am considering taking the Auto Train within the next several weeks. I have a few questions relative to dining during this pandemic:
> 
> 1. Are "standard" meals being served?
> 2. If so, what is the seating arrangement (social distancing)?
> ...


This is presently posted for Auto Train... of course, these days, anything and everything is subject to change. BTW; this begs the question - why then not on LD?  



https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/menus/routes/Auto-Train-Dinner-Menu-Sleeper-011420.pdf


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 6, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> This is presently posted for Auto Train... of course, these days, anything and everything is subject to change. BTW; this begs the question - why then not on LD?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/menus/routes/Auto-Train-Dinner-Menu-Sleeper-011420.pdf



I am reasonably sure that is the same menu that was available on the Auto Train in January. I had the steak and it was good.


----------



## ET2020 (Jul 7, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Wow...10 r/t's last year...2 this year! Was down for the month of Feb., but not back since. Haven't made any future plans. Nuthin' open in Orlando anyway...."open" as in Pre-Covid open. Since eating out in Disney, my main activity (Vickie & Al's, Cali Grill, Boma, Sanaa, etc), is out, probably the whole rest of this year! Last time I checked - there were 3 (three) people in my entire condo building there!!! All staff let go...engineer answered the phone.


Bummer!
I hope we turn the corner on this cray-cray virus before the Fall.
I still have my fingers crossed for our January 2021 trip to Orlando......


----------



## gwolfdog (Jul 8, 2020)

We'd like to go back in Nov/Dec. I have great confidence that the President and the Florida Governor will have it in check by then.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 8, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> We'd like to go back in Nov/Dec. I have great confidence that the President and the Florida Governor will have it in check by then.


Poof,Its Magic!


----------



## BLNT (Jul 8, 2020)

Rode southbound last month and due for a round trip next month. We enjoyed dinner in our bedroom. Salads are no longer offered (cited COVID, of course). Enjoyed the cod again, picked at the vegetable medley (like always... yuk), and then had the lava cake w/ice cream... TASTY! I wish they'd just GIVE UP on breakfast. Heck, even a coupon for a free sausage biscuit at McDonald's would be an improvement.

No coffee dispenser nor (self-serve) ice.


----------



## ET2020 (Jul 8, 2020)

BLNT said:


> Rode southbound last month and due for a round trip next month. We enjoyed dinner in our bedroom. Salads are no longer offered (cited COVID, of course). Enjoyed the cod again, picked at the vegetable medley (like always... yuk), and then had the lava cake w/ice cream... TASTY! I wish they'd just GIVE UP on breakfast. Heck, even a coupon for a free sausage biscuit at McDonald's would be an improvement.
> 
> No coffee dispenser nor (self-serve) ice.


Sounds delightful ! 
The breakfast situation is particularly disappointing, as a sit-down breakfast is my favorite meal.
Still holding out hope that we'll see improvements across the board, by the end of this year.
Thanks, BLNT
ET


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 8, 2020)

Re: Auto Train breakfast.

I wonder what percentage of Sleeping Car passengers actually go to breakfast. The service hours are short; one has to arise early in order to go to breakfast. And, if the train is running early, I wonder if the service hours are even shorter and the dining car closes before guests can get there.

When I rode the train in January, the diner did not seem very busy in the morning. And, we were running about 60 minutes late,


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 8, 2020)

BLNT said:


> Rode southbound last month and due for a round trip next month. We enjoyed dinner in our bedroom. Salads are no longer offered (cited COVID, of course). Enjoyed the cod again, picked at the vegetable medley (like always... yuk), and then had the lava cake w/ice cream... TASTY! I wish they'd just GIVE UP on breakfast. Heck, even a coupon for a free sausage biscuit at McDonald's would be an improvement.



Speaking of salads and McD's, they aren't offering side salads anymore. For adults, it is just their fries now. 

And it isn't just McD's. A lot of places stopped offering salads. Is it because the lettuce is served "raw" and uncooked?


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 8, 2020)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Speaking of salads and McD's, they aren't offering side salads anymore. For adults, it is just their fries now.
> 
> And it isn't just McD's. A lot of places stopped offering salads. Is it because the lettuce is served "raw" and uncooked?


Because drive through windows are so busy many fast food restaurants have streamlined their menu. It’s all about saving time. 
This article explains it well: The real reason you can't get a salad at McDonald's right now


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jul 9, 2020)

Exvalley said:


> Because drive through windows are so busy many fast food restaurants have streamlined their menu. It’s all about saving time.
> This article explains it well: The real reason you can't get a salad at McDonald's right now



Interesting that chik-fil-a, who’s average per store revenue is getting close to double the average McDonalds ($4.1 vs. $2.6 ) has no trouble continuing to serve its full menu.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 9, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Interesting that chik-fil-a, who’s average per store revenue is getting close to double the average McDonalds ($4.1 vs. $2.6 ) has no trouble continuing to serve its full menu.


That's because their full menu is smaller and less diverse than McDonald's pre-Covid full menu. As of a couple of years ago there were 145 items on the McDonald's menu.


----------



## PVD (Jul 9, 2020)

To further support your point, McDonalds has recently trimmed some items from there menu in recognition of it be too lengthy, and costly in terms of product cost. Unfortunately, some of the items were the healthier choices I preferred. While I'm sure some folks will be put off (myself included) I understand the analysis that went into the choices. Like the salads, where they looked at the costs of handling multiple varieties of lettuce, as opposed to only the one they use on sandwiches. I feel bad for the owners of the one near me, they closed for 6 months and completely rebuilt to have a much nicer dining area, now, you can only go in and pick up, or use the drive thru. At least they made the drive thru better in the renovation.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 9, 2020)

Exvalley said:


> Because drive through windows are so busy many fast food restaurants have streamlined their menu. It’s all about saving time.
> This article explains it well: The real reason you can't get a salad at McDonald's right now



Side salads have got to be easier, faster, than fries. McD is simply fishing for an excuse to push their fries.

For the side salads, they just have to reach into the cooler, and take it out. Fries, they have to load the basket and wait for them to cook (at the take out window, I am told to wait for the 5 minutes). I mean, at least they don't attempt to make all their fries for the day, and just scoop them out as needed.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jul 9, 2020)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Side salads have got to be easier, faster, than fries. McD is simply fishing for an excuse to push their fries.
> 
> For the side salads, they just have to reach into the cooler, and take it out. Fries, they have to load the basket and wait for them to cook (at the take out window, I am told to wait for the 5 minutes). I mean, at least they don't attempt to make all their fries for the day, and just scoop them out as needed.



Exactly... it’s an excuse to cut costs.


----------



## PVD (Jul 9, 2020)

It wasn't just side, it was entree also. Everything is about costs. less choices, lower costs.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jul 9, 2020)

PVD said:


> It wasn't just side, it was entree also. Everything is about costs. less choices, lower costs.



If less choices means less customers than lower costs may not be a good idea. 

But I mean if it works for Amtrak and McDonald’s it must be the right way? Lol


----------



## jiml (Jul 9, 2020)

McD here is just the basics - no frills, including salads. About 6 burger choices, a couple of chicken things and fries. Pretty much what was laid out in the link posted earlier. Fortunately they've retained hot tea here - more of a staple of the Canadian breakfast than in the US.


----------



## PVD (Jul 9, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> If less choices means less customers than lower costs may not be a good idea.
> 
> But I mean if it works for Amtrak and McDonald’s it must be the right way? Lol


I never said it works, I only said they were doing it....If you make a menu smaller, but keep quality high on what you do serve it can work in many cases...one of the main thing you see in common on the different restaurant rescue type shows is shrinking the menu, and putting out a good product


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jul 10, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> If less choices means less customers than lower costs may not be a good idea.
> 
> But I mean if it works for Amtrak and McDonald’s it must be the right way? Lol



It may be the right way for their particular business.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jul 10, 2020)

PVD said:


> I never said it works, I only said they were doing it....If you make a menu smaller, but keep quality high on what you do serve it can work in many cases...one of the main thing you see in common on the different restaurant rescue type shows is shrinking the menu, and putting out a good product



It can certainly work - in-n-out is a good example of a small menu. But I don’t think McDonalds improved their quality, they just lowered their menu items. 

If they turn around and start showing per-store profits like chik-fil-a and in-n-out than they made the right decision.

Same with Amtrak... if the average Amtrak rider is pleased with the current food service and it encourages them to ride in the future and tell their friends to ride Amtrak as well.... great. They made the right call.


----------



## PVD (Jul 10, 2020)

They have improved quality in some areas, the shift from frozen to fresh on quarter pounders, for one, and a few years back they changed to a better coffee blend. Time will tell, they are too large to be nimble.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 10, 2020)

PVD said:


> They have improved quality in some areas, the shift from frozen to fresh on quarter pounders, for one, and a few years back they changed to a better coffee blend. Time will tell, they are too large to be nimble.



As a McDonald's customer for many years, I agree that the quality has improved as well as the pre-Covid menu selection. The All Day Breakfast was a winner and increased business. As an example, their Fries are good, but having a Hash Brown Potato wedge once in awhile in place of the Fries was welcomed by me. I wonder: is Filet o'Fish still available?


----------



## BLNT (Jul 10, 2020)

Never cared for the all day breakfast - I wish they'd offer some regular food items (burgers/fries) in the morning !!


----------



## PVD (Jul 10, 2020)

Attempts to be all things to all people may be noble, but they often fall flat..


----------



## railiner (Jul 10, 2020)

Breakfast all day? Come to "IHOP", if you can find one...


----------



## jiml (Jul 11, 2020)

railiner said:


> Breakfast all day? Come to "IHOP", if you can find one...


I thought they had renamed to IHOb.


----------



## RichieRich (Jul 11, 2020)

jiml said:


> I thought they had renamed to IHOb.


Back when they were pushing Burgers. I've been ordering carry-out from our IHOP all thru this virus thing. Now they opened for indoor dining.


----------



## ET2020 (Jul 11, 2020)

jiml said:


> McD here is just the basics - no frills, including salads. About 6 burger choices, a couple of chicken things and fries. Pretty much what was laid out in the link posted earlier. Fortunately they've retained hot tea here - more of a staple of the Canadian breakfast than in the US.


I'm curious - do the Canadian McD(s) have packets of malt vinegar for the "chips"/french fries.
I remember the first time my Canadian cousins visited us in Maryland, they were in disbelief that our McD did not have vinegar.
That's how they eat their fries, with salt & vinegar. I must admit that once I tried it, I liked it - & I add vinegar whenever it's available.
I also like salt&vinegar potato chips!  
As to Auto Train - I don't expect 5-Star Gourmet Food onboard, but a decent hot dinner, and breakfast would be greatly appreciated, 
commensurate with the premium in the costs of the bedrooms.
BTW - I didn't think anything at McD was a "healthy" choice- IJS


----------



## jiml (Jul 11, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> I'm curious - do the Canadian McD(s) have packets of malt vinegar for the "chips"/french fries.
> I remember the first time my Canadian cousins visited us in Maryland, they were in disbelief that our McD did not have vinegar.
> That's how they eat their fries, with salt & vinegar. I must admit that once I tried it, I liked it - & I add vinegar whenever it's available.
> I also like salt&vinegar potato chips!
> ...


They do have packets of white vinegar for fries. Malt vinegar was offered during their short trial of fish and chips at some locations. It didn't stick.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 12, 2020)

jiml said:


> Malt vinegar was offered during their short trial of fish and chips at some locations. It didn't stick.



That's consistent with my usage. I always thought that the Malt Vinegar being offered, was for the fish part of the Fish&Chip entree (Arthur Treacher's, Long John Silver's, but never McD's). I guess I am one of those dumb "southerns" (living south of the Canadian boarder) who has it wrong.


----------



## ET2020 (Jul 13, 2020)

Either vinegar will work on the fries, but I do prefer the malt vinegar on the fish 
I used to like to eat at Arthur Treacher's Restaurants, and used a lot of their malt vinegar on Fish/Chicken/Fries.......YUMM!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 13, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Either vinegar will work on the fries, but I do prefer the malt vinegar on the fish
> I used to like to eat at Arthur Treacher's Restaurants, and used a lot of their malt vinegar on Fish/Chicken/Fries.......YUMM!


Bad as the Mayonaise that Yankees put on Fries!

Or Ketchup on Hot Dogs!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 13, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Bad as the Mayonaise that Yankees put on Fries!



Never cared for mayonnaise on Fries, but have had vinegar on them when I have had Fish n' Chips. Ketchup is what I prefer if I put anything other than salt on my Fries.


----------



## jiml (Jul 14, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Either vinegar will work on the fries, but I do prefer the malt vinegar on the fish
> I used to like to eat at Arthur Treacher's Restaurants, and used a lot of their malt vinegar on Fish/Chicken/Fries.......YUMM!


There's still some Arthur Treacher's in business - saw a video the other day about them. They're now part of another chain.


----------



## PVD (Jul 14, 2020)

They only have a few free standing left, but a co brand partnership exists with Nathan's Famous. So you may well see them at a Nathan's location, typically a major highway rest stop type.


----------



## ET2020 (Jul 23, 2020)

jiml said:


> There's still some Arthur Treacher's in business - saw a video the other day about them. They're now part of another chain.


I'll have to search for one.
Any in Florida ??
_Arthur was a Good 'Ol Chap! I liked his part as the Constable in Mary Poppins_


----------



## jiml (Jul 23, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> I'll have to search for one.
> Any in Florida ??
> _Arthur was a Good 'Ol Chap! I liked his part as the Constable in Mary Poppins_


He was also Merv Griffin's equivalent to Ed McMahon for years. (Yes, I'm that old.)


----------



## ET2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

jiml said:


> He was also Merv Griffin's equivalent to Ed McMahon for years. (Yes, I'm that old.)


" I Feel Ya" 
Nothing wrong with OLD - I'm happy to be retiring this year, and being retired and having 
3 beautiful granddaughters takes the sting out of being OLD for me!


----------



## PVD (Jul 28, 2020)

Things fell into place for me, I retired at 56 1/2 (reduced pension, but keep medical, optical, dental and prescription for life) So I teach classes to apprentices and journeyman skill enhancement courses in the electrical industry, and coaching education classes for USA Hockey. It's on a when I want to do it basis, so I can set my own workload, and it sure helps keep me from becoming a broccoli..


----------



## ET2020 (Sep 21, 2020)

PVD said:


> Things fell into place for me, I retired at 56 1/2 (reduced pension, but keep medical, optical, dental and prescription for life) So I teach classes to apprentices and journeyman skill enhancement courses in the electrical industry, and coaching education classes for USA Hockey. It's on a when I want to do it basis, so I can set my own workload, and it sure helps keep me from becoming a broccoli..


I do some teaching on the side, also.
I'm an adjunct faculty for the local community college, and I hope to continue with that in retirement.
This year has been an anomaly, obviously, but hope it will pick up again soon.
ET


----------



## PVD (Sep 21, 2020)

Having the Fios 400 mb internet service installed on Friday, make the Zoom sessions actually zoom for a change....playing videos will be much easier....First Alt Power (mostly solar PV) class kicks off next Monday....


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 23, 2020)

PVD said:


> Having the Fios 400 mb internet service installed on Friday, make the Zoom sessions actually zoom for a change....playing videos will be much easier....First Alt Power (mostly solar PV) class kicks off next Monday....



Is Fios only offered during breakfast hours? Do you put vinegar, ketchup, or mayonnaise on it?


----------



## PVD (Sep 23, 2020)

My apologies, somehow I put this in the wrong thread......as far as I know, they don't have even have wi-fi on the AT! Of course, I don't remember where I intended to put this.....


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 24, 2020)

PVD said:


> My apologies, somehow I put this in the wrong thread......as far as I know, they don't have even have wi-fi on the AT! Of course, I don't remember where I intended to put this.....


No worries - the Auto Train indeed does have WiFi - though admittedly not FIOS speeds.


----------



## ET2020 (Oct 10, 2020)

Anyone take a 2019 Buick Enclave on the AutoTrain? Spec. says it's 78.8 "without" mirrors. 
I tried to measure, and with mirrors fully extended I get 91". With both mirrors retracted I get 81"
I read the vehicle allowance to be 84". That's cutting it close --- Can I assume the drivers have handled just about every vehicle, and that they know to retract the mirrors ?? Should I panic ??


----------



## seawatch98 (Oct 11, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Anyone take a 2019 Buick Enclave on the AutoTrain? Spec. says it's 78.8 "without" mirrors.
> I tried to measure, and with mirrors fully extended I get 91". With both mirrors retracted I get 81"
> I read the vehicle allowance to be 84". That's cutting it close --- Can I assume the drivers have handled just about every vehicle, and that they know to retract the mirrors ?? Should I panic ??


Why not retract them yourself when you park at the loading area?


----------



## PVD (Oct 11, 2020)

If I remember, they load and unload driving forward, the mirrors being folded would be much less of a problem than if there was backing involved.


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 11, 2020)

PVD said:


> If I remember, they load and unload driving forward, the mirrors being folded would be much less of a problem than if there was backing involved.


You recall correctly, as evidenced by numerous YouTubes, including


----------



## RichieRich (Oct 11, 2020)

Doubt the Buick is wider then my Yukon XL that has never had a problem in 10 years. Well...do retract the mirrors yourself as if you don't, they tend to just grab and fold by hand which causes havoc on the mechanism. They're made to take it, but you'd have to auto-fold once-or-twice. The guys do have to be able to walk past the loaded vehicles, as seen in the video above.


----------



## gwolfdog (Oct 11, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Anyone take a 2019 Buick Enclave on the AutoTrain? Spec. says it's 78.8 "without" mirrors.
> I tried to measure, and with mirrors fully extended I get 91". With both mirrors retracted I get 81"
> I read the vehicle allowance to be 84". That's cutting it close --- Can I assume the drivers have handled just about every vehicle, and that they know to retract the mirrors ?? Should I panic ??


I have a 2019 Toyota Sienna raised WC Van. I had similar concerns but it was loaded on. It's a contracted company that seems to know what their doing. When I booked they told me there would be no problems.


----------



## Hans627 (Oct 13, 2020)

I had a Buick Enclave and I took it to FL and back several times using the AutoTrain. Never had any issues relative to the size of the vehicle.


----------



## niemi24s (Oct 13, 2020)

For those lacking either the capability or inclination to measure the widths of their vehicles with mirrors in various configurations, this website may of help: Car dimensions of all makes with size comparison tools I think most owner's manuals also have those dimensions. The one for my 2019 Ford Ranger gives three width dimensions: without mirrors; mirrors folded; mirrors extended. If my vehicle was on the large side, not listed in the above link, had non-folding mirrors and the only width dimension found said or illustrated nothing about mirrors (i.e. just stated "Width = 82.2"" I'd be hesitant to conclude it's OK for the AT.

If no definitive published data can be found, _my_ only peace of mind would come from a good measurement. And depending on the vehicle, that good measurement may be difficult to make - especially if with the mirrors folded, other parts of the vehicle appear wider.


----------



## RichieRich (Oct 13, 2020)

Did I miss them? Didn't see the most popular large SUVs: Yukon, Denali, Suburban. 
Try this: pull in to a garage, stop right at the door frame....measure mirror edge to doorframe on each side...subtract from doorframe width. Height: same doorframe, open the sunroof, reach up with a yardstick, measure from top of frame to sunroof, subtract from height of doorframe.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Oct 13, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Did I miss them? Didn't see the most popular large SUVs: Yukon, Denali, Suburban.
> Try this: pull in to a garage, stop right at the door frame....measure mirror edge to doorframe on each side...subtract from doorframe width. Height: same doorframe, open the sunroof, reach up with a yardstick, measure from top of frame to sunroof, subtract from height of doorframe.



Sounds like a math problem my 6th grade teacher would have devised.


----------



## RichieRich (Oct 13, 2020)

LOL. I don't have a garage, so I laid an 8' 2x4 across the roof, then measured from the driveway up to the end of the 2x4. Wanna get really anal = measure both sides and get an average between them if you don't think the 2x4 is level. That's math...they don't teach practical math anymore. Width = hold the 2x4 vertically on the edge of the mirror...put a brick on the ground next to it (both sides)...measure the distance between bricks! This should give you a height & width you can live with.


----------



## ET2020 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hans627 said:


> I had a Buick Enclave and I took it to FL and back several times using the AutoTrain. Never had any issues relative to the size of the vehicle.


Thank You !
When's the last time you did that ??


----------



## ET2020 (Oct 13, 2020)

niemi24s said:


> For those lacking either the capability or inclination to measure the widths of their vehicles with mirrors in various configurations, this website may of help: Car dimensions of all makes with size comparison tools I think most owner's manuals also have those dimensions. The one for my 2019 Ford Ranger gives three width dimensions: without mirrors; mirrors folded; mirrors extended. If my vehicle was on the large side, not listed in the above link, had non-folding mirrors and the only width dimension found said or illustrated nothing about mirrors (i.e. just stated "Width = 82.2"" I'd be hesitant to conclude it's OK for the AT.
> 
> If no definitive published data can be found, _my_ only peace of mind would come from a good measurement. And depending on the vehicle, that good measurement may be difficult to make - especially if with the mirrors folded, other parts of the vehicle appear wider.



Hahaha - Buick not listed in the drop down for makes (so much for "all makes" )



RichieRich said:


> Did I miss them? Didn't see the most popular large SUVs: Yukon, Denali, Suburban.
> Try this: pull in to a garage, stop right at the door frame....measure mirror edge to doorframe on each side...subtract from doorframe width. Height: same doorframe, open the sunroof, reach up with a yardstick, measure from top of frame to sunroof, subtract from height of doorframe.



I like the doorway technique, only you have to be sure you are perfectly perpendicular within the frame, and my garage door is 18 feet wide, so there's room for some play in the measurement tape. But I may try this to compare to my measurements from yesterday...



RichieRich said:


> LOL. I don't have a garage, so I laid an 8' 2x4 across the roof, then measured from the driveway up to the end of the 2x4. Wanna get really anal = measure both sides and get an average between them if you don't think the 2x4 is level. That's math...they don't teach practical math anymore. Width = hold the 2x4 vertically on the edge of the mirror...put a brick on the ground next to it (both sides)...measure the distance between bricks! This should give you a height & width you can live with.



...& thanks for yet another idea. 
I tried running a tape through the front, with the windows down and mirrors in each position.
If correct, I'm at 81" with mirrors folded in, and 91" with them extended.
I also tried to drop a straight (plumb) line from the mirrors edges, and marked the garage floor on both sides, and also got the 91" extended.


Thanks to everyone for the assistance.
It's puzzling why the Buick site only has one external width measurement listed , and it's 78.8" "without mirrors".
Who the heck has a car without mirrors ??


----------



## niemi24s (Oct 13, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Who the heck has a car without mirrors ??


Careless drivers?


----------



## RichieRich (Oct 13, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Who the heck has a car without mirrors ??


Whoever made that quote: "Always look forward and never look back" ! LOL


----------



## Dakota 400 (Oct 14, 2020)

I had some size concerns regarding my 2020 Envision (which is the "Mama Bear" in the Bear Family; the Enclave is the "Papa Bear".) There were no Auto Train able size issues as it turned out and I don't think the Enclave is much wider, if any, than the Envision.


----------



## PVD (Oct 14, 2020)

The issue arise because even within a model, different series often have different mirrors, and they may or may not fold or retract the same way depending on which type. Always play it safe, and check your vehicle. The greatest likelihood is you will be fine, but it doesn't hurt to know for sure. Of course, lots of folks have oversized mirrors these days, for boat or trailer towing.


----------



## railiner (Oct 14, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Who the heck has a car without mirrors ??


Won’t be too long before all cars have mirrors replaced by small cameras...


----------



## ET2020 (Oct 18, 2020)

My Next AutoTrain curiosity:
What is a typical shift for the crew?
Do some stay on duty for an entire 24 hr. run, and alternate days off in Lorton & Sanford?
Do most live midway, and swap out at that point??
I'd really like to know how they staff it 24/7/365.
THANKS!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 18, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> My Next AutoTrain curiosity:
> What is a typical shift for the crew?
> Do some stay on duty for an entire 24 hr. run, and alternate days off in Lorton & Sanford?
> Do most live midway, and swap out at that point??
> ...



I assume it is like any LD train. For example, the SCA is technically on-duty for the entire run. In actuality, some are easily available late at night if needed, and some go into deep hibernation.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Oct 18, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> My Next AutoTrain curiosity:
> What is a typical shift for the crew?
> Do some stay on duty for an entire 24 hr. run, and alternate days off in Lorton & Sanford?
> Do most live midway, and swap out at that point??
> ...



My experience was the SCA was on the train the entire trip, but informed us that she would retire for the night at 11:00 P. M. Whether someone would cover for her, I don't know. I had not need to request any service during the night. The personnel in the dining car also remained for the entire trip.


----------



## RichieRich (Oct 18, 2020)

They're on for the whole trip (which can start and end at any time unless there's on-time depart/arrival). Our 4:30 departure from SFA was 11:00PM on occasion. LOL and sometimes...NO departure at all!!! There is no crew change (except for engineer) as the one and only 15 minute stop in Florence, SC is for that purpose (and water). There are 6 crews...they work 3 contiguous runs. Shuttled to the Comfort Inn to rest between arrival & departure. They live on either end. I've gone from monthly to cold turkey as of March!!! No "departure" in sight! I miss it.


----------



## ET2020 (Oct 19, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> They're on for the whole trip (which can start and end at any time unless there's on-time depart/arrival). Our 4:30 departure from SFA was 11:00PM on occasion. LOL and sometimes...NO departure at all!!! There is no crew change (except for engineer) as the one and only 15 minute stop in Florence, SC is for that purpose (and water). There are 6 crews...they work 3 contiguous runs. Shuttled to the Comfort Inn to rest between arrival & departure. They live on either end. I've gone from monthly to cold turkey as of March!!! No "departure" in sight! I miss it.


Great info. - Thanks!
Yeah - I'm guessing ridership is still way down-
It's amazing to me that they continue daily operations, and haven't moved to 3 or 4 R/Ts per week.
I'm still booked and counting down to January 2021 
Maybe I'll see you onboard one day in the future


----------



## YourFoodSherpa (Jan 19, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> This is presently posted for Auto Train... of course, these days, anything and everything is subject to change. BTW; this begs the question - why then not on LD?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/menus/routes/Auto-Train-Dinner-Menu-Sleeper-011420.pdf



I can tell you that menu looks a hell of lot better than that Flexible Dining Service crap. I don't know if that changes my mind about booking a ticket, though.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 19, 2021)

YourFoodSherpa said:


> I can tell you that menu looks a hell of lot better than that Flexible Dining Service crap. I don't know if that changes my mind about booking a ticket, though.



Like your avatar pic! You got it right... the flex meals are really crap! Save your $$$ until covid is over and flex is finally formally flipped into the flop fire.

Unless you're about to starve to death... you don't want to eat a flex meal!


----------



## YourFoodSherpa (Jan 19, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Like your avatar pic! You got it right... the flex meals are really crap! Save your $$$ until covid is over and flex is finally formally flipped into the flop fire.
> 
> Unless you're about to starve to death... you don't want to eat a flex meal!
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, waiting until COVID is over won't help me decide whether or not I want to take advantage of this $99 Auto Train sale. I need to decide by the end of the week if I am taking that trip.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 19, 2021)

YourFoodSherpa said:


> Unfortunately, waiting until COVID is over won't help me decide whether or not I want to take advantage of this $99 Auto Train sale. I need to decide by the end of the week if I am taking that trip.


$99 is indeed cheep... but the value of your health is way beyond that. In fact, there's a reason for having such a sale for Auto Train bring cars down to warm and sunny FLA in the dead of winter.


----------



## YourFoodSherpa (Jan 20, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> $99 is indeed cheep... but the value of your health is way beyond that. In fact, there's a reason for having such a sale for Auto Train bring cars down to warm and sunny FLA in the dead of winter.



As I have discussed elsewhere, travel does not cause COVID. Stupid is far more likely to cause COVID. If I am wearing a mask, washing my hands, and keeping my distance from others, I am not likely to catch this virus or pass it to someone else. In addition, a sleeper car further limits my interactions with other people - as opposed to, say, a flight with very few empty seats. Lastly, this year, I will be celebrating 15 years as a cancer survivor. When I received my diagnosis in 2006, someone sent me the lyrics to a Bon Jovi song (of whom I am no particular fan). The song was It's My Life. The premise was "I ain't gonna live forever....I just wanna live while I'm alive." So, if you don't want to travel, stay the hell home. But, save your fear mongering for another day.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 20, 2021)

Offering well meant advice is hardly fear mongering... Stupid does not cause Covid, it is a virus. Stupid seems more like taking any frivolous rail trip when all scientific advice is not to travel needlessly?


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Jan 20, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Offering well meant advice is hardly fear mongering... Stupid does not cause Covid, it is a virus. Stupid seems more like taking any frivolous rail trip when all scientific advice is not to travel needlessly?


I see they don't want Californians to travel more than 120 miles from home. 

Despite safety measures on the train (and planes) the virus continues to spread. 

I'd hate to contract the virus someplace where the ICUs are full of cases.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 20, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Offering well meant advice is hardly fear mongering... Stupid does not cause Covid, it is a virus. Stupid seems more like taking any frivolous rail trip when all scientific advice is not to travel needlessly?


For sure I'm avoiding traveling. Even the most careful survivalist could get caught off guard with a non mask passerby just sneezing... or touch something in the bathroom and not wash hands carefully enough. Surface bacteria... and virus are everywhere. Why oh why would one want to take a chance.

There are plenty of joyful living activities that can be done at much less risk.

I'm with you caravanman, and the Center for Disease Control. I'm staying home and when I need to go out... will social distance, wear a mask, and wash my hands!


----------



## YourFoodSherpa (Jan 20, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Offering well meant advice is hardly fear mongering... Stupid does not cause Covid, it is a virus. Stupid seems more like taking any frivolous rail trip when all scientific advice is not to travel needlessly?



So, here's a curiosity. If this is a discussion forum about hmmmm....wait....what is it? Oh yeah, train travel. If this is a discussion forum about train travel, why would you spend your time having discussions with people doing things that you don't think they should be doing. But, since you feel the need to chime in, please tell me, Mr. Science Man, show me data that confirms your theory that travel causes COVID. Because, otherwise, I am pretty confident that I am more likely to contract COVID by filling my car up with gasoline (how many people do you figure have touched that gas pump since the last person cleaned it?) than I am from taking a train in a sleeper car where I come into contact with almost no people. I get off said train at the destination and I have my car - not a strange rental car that may not be so completely pure that I am safe.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Jan 20, 2021)

YourFoodSherpa said:


> So, here's a curiosity. If this is a discussion forum about hmmmm....wait....what is it? Oh yeah, train travel. If this is a discussion forum about train travel, why would you spend your time having discussions with people doing things that you don't think they should be doing. But, since you feel the need to chime in, please tell me, Mr. Science Man, show me data that confirms your theory that travel causes COVID. Because, otherwise, I am pretty confident that I am more likely to contract COVID by filling my car up with gasoline (how many people do you figure have touched that gas pump since the last person cleaned it?) than I am from taking a train in a sleeper car where I come into contact with almost no people. I get off said train at the destination and I have my car - not a strange rental car that may not be so completely pure that I am safe.


You are doing it the right way and I hope you continue to have good luck.

I like hearing about people that successfully travel despite the risks. Unfortunately I don't have the safety net of a second home served by Autotrain.

I assume your 15 year cancer survivorship had something to do with following medical advice.

What are doctors telling people to do now, to survive this pandemic?

The vaccines should help keep health care workers safe within the next month or so. That would help a lot of people feel safer about travel.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jan 20, 2021)

When 3-4,000 people are dying everyday and the CDC says it will help to save lives if you don’t travel.... I’m going to choose not to travel. 

If you’d rather take advice from Bon Jovi that is your decision to make. 

I’m discussing train travel because I love trains and travel and I can’t wait to travel again!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 20, 2021)

tgstubbs1 said:


> You are doing it the right way and I hope you continue to have good luck.
> 
> I like hearing about people that successfully travel despite the risks. Unfortunately I don't have the safety net of a second home served by Autotrain.
> 
> ...



Is non essential travel for the joy of travel worth the risk of contracting covid... especially when newer strains are making it easier to catch? Those of us who listen to the CDC and want to practice recommended cautions are not traveling.

Oh how I miss being lulled to sleep in my roomette... but patience and restraint will bring that once again as the future unfolds and the danger retreats.

Have patience folks... we'll get there... and if we're careful... with our health!


----------



## caravanman (Jan 20, 2021)

YourFoodSherpa said:


> So, here's a curiosity. If this is a discussion forum about hmmmm....wait....what is it? Oh yeah, train travel. If this is a discussion forum about train travel, why would you spend your time having discussions with people doing things that you don't think they should be doing. But, since you feel the need to chime in, please tell me, Mr. Science Man, show me data that confirms your theory that travel causes COVID. Because, otherwise, I am pretty confident that I am more likely to contract COVID by filling my car up with gasoline (how many people do you figure have touched that gas pump since the last person cleaned it?) than I am from taking a train in a sleeper car where I come into contact with almost no people. I get off said train at the destination and I have my car - not a strange rental car that may not be so completely pure that I am safe.


Gosh old chap, you have very poor eyesight! I never said that travel causes Covid…
To say that filling up your car with gas is more risky than train travel seems correct. But to take your point of view a step further, going into a hospital room full of Covid patients without protection is probably less safe than just filling your car with gas.
My point is simply that any unnecessary train trip carries more Covid risk than staying at home and isolating.
I don't always feel the need to chime in, but uncivil folk on this forum are rare, so I didn't want to miss the opportunity.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 20, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Gosh old chap, you have very poor eyesight! I never said that travel causes Covid…
> To say that filling up your car with gas is more risky than train travel seems correct. But to take your point of view a step further, going into a hospital room full of Covid patients without protection is probably less safe than just filling your car with gas.
> My point is simply that any unnecessary train trip carries more Covid risk than staying at home and isolating.
> I don't always feel the need to chime in, but uncivil folk on this forum are rare, so I didn't want to miss the opportunity.



Nicely said... I agreed with every word! Sending to you a very merry toast of 'cheers' across the pond. If you're ever out to the Oregon coast... very post covid and when it's safe... it would be great to share with you some suds and an American burger in our harbor... and talk lots of British trains... and your world travels!  

By staying safe, we can all look forward to meeting up with the impressive folks we've met on this forum!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 21, 2021)

YourFoodSherpa said:


> But, since you feel the need to chime in, please tell me, Mr. Science Man, show me data that confirms your theory that travel causes COVID. I am pretty confident that I am more likely to contract COVID by filling my car up with gasoline (how many people do you figure have touched that gas pump since the last person cleaned it?) than I am from taking a train in a sleeper car where I come into contact with almost no people.


Please tell us, Mr. Florida Man, what data you believe substantiates the assumption that indirect surface contact plays a significant role in COVID transmission while unfiltered air recirculated through a shared HVAC system does not.


----------



## Cal (Jan 23, 2021)

Hans627 said:


> I am considering taking the Auto Train within the next several weeks. I have a few questions relative to dining during this pandemic:
> 
> 1. Are "standard" meals being served?
> 2. If so, what is the seating arrangement (social distancing)?
> ...


I am pretty late, but I can answer your questions! 

1. Yes, the traditional dining service, or standard, are being served. 

2. You can either have it delivered to your room the same way that flexible dining is delivered, in a big paper bag with all of the meal contents. Or you can eat in the diner, but no communal seating. 

3. Yep, as said above, you can eat in your room. 

Note: I have not travelled on the Auto Train recently, but this information is coming from two separate reviews online and the Amtrak website.


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 2, 2021)

Cal said:


> I am pretty late, but I can answer your questions!
> 
> 1. Yes, the traditional dining service, or standard, are being served.
> 
> ...


I can validate this. We just completed our first roundtrip in a Bedroom. We requested our meals be delivered to our room. We were able to maintain physical distancing at both stations: we (I) checked in at the desk at 11:30 each time, and requested our dining time and (for the NB) paid for priority offloading. (Didn’t want to huddle in the station in Lorton to stay warm). 
Our experience was that the service was great. The food was nediocre. The wine was average. The cheesecake was pretty good, once it thawed completely. 
We were in Orlando for 7 weeks, and returned with no signs of COVID. 
This was our first Snowbird trip, and we plan to repeat it next year. The cost of the bedroom was more than offset by the cost of renting a car for 7 weeks!


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 2, 2021)

Curious as to the Points vs Cash structure when looking at next year’s trip. First week of January in a Bedroom is $1365 Southbound. Points are 145,373 !!
That’s > 106 Points per Dollar
End of January - same trip is still $1365, but only 48,458 Points (35.5 Points per Dollar). Why the huge delta in Points only??


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 2, 2021)

ET2020 said:


> Curious as to the Points vs Cash structure when looking at next year’s trip. First week of January in a Bedroom is $1365 Southbound. Points are 145,373 !!
> That’s > 106 Points per Dollar
> End of January - same trip is still $1365, but only 48,458 Points (35.5 Points per Dollar). Why the huge delta in Points only??


Amtrak works on the Supply and demand principle, hence Holidays are usually extremely busy,especially on the Florida Routes.

This Holiday policy came about with the Changeover from AGR I to AGR II when Holiday " Blackouts" were done away with for those willing to cough up extra Points!


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 2, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Amtrak works on the Supply and demand principle, hence Holidays are usually extremely busy,especially on the Florida Routes.
> 
> This Holiday policy came about with the Changeover from AGR I to AGR II when Holiday " Blackouts" were done away with for those willing to cough up extra Points!


WOW - interesting that the cash price is the same, though. That's a premium of almost 100K Points. Definitely not worth it.
I just received an email from Amtrak identifying $9 Coach fares on AutoTrain. 
I think I would suffer through sleeping in Coach for that deal, if only I had a reason to go back in March-June, or a place to stay


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 2, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Amtrak works on the Supply and demand principle, hence Holidays are usually extremely busy,especially on the Florida Routes.
> 
> This Holiday policy came about with the Changeover from AGR I to AGR II when Holiday " Blackouts" were done away with for those willing to cough up extra Points!


Only they specified that "no blackouts" was a real plus but neglected to even mention the points ripoff.


----------



## jiml (Mar 3, 2021)

ET2020 said:


> I can validate this. We just completed our first roundtrip in a Bedroom. We requested our meals be delivered to our room. We were able to maintain physical distancing at both stations: we (I) checked in at the desk at 11:30 each time, and requested our dining time and (for the NB) paid for priority offloading. (Didn’t want to huddle in the station in Lorton to stay warm).
> Our experience was that the service was great. The food was nediocre. The wine was average. The cheesecake was pretty good, once it thawed completely.
> We were in Orlando for 7 weeks, and returned with no signs of COVID.
> This was our first Snowbird trip, and we plan to repeat it next year. The cost of the bedroom was more than offset by the cost of renting a car for 7 weeks!


Glad to hear it all worked out.


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 14, 2021)

jiml said:


> Glad to hear it all worked out.


Hello - jiml 
When are you planning to return to Florida via AutoTrain?


----------



## jiml (Mar 14, 2021)

ET2020 said:


> Hello - jiml
> When are you planning to return to Florida via AutoTrain?


We have this little issue with a border. Although it may see limited re-opening by the fall, I suspect full-on leisure travel may take awhile to re-establish itself. Canada is lagging well behind the US in vaccinations as well.

Our other problem, which I think we may have discussed in our last conversation, is that we relocated our winter spot to NW Florida. So coupled with the day and a half drive to Lorton at this end and a full day's drive in Florida, it's easier to just drive from here in 3 to 4 days total and save a lot of money. Last year we did wind up in Vero Beach though as Covid closed everything down, so the Auto Train would have been handy.

It sounds like you had a good experience.


----------

